

Great design is failing to get real app traction - tsunamifury
http://mokriya.quora.com/Designer-Duds-Losing-Our-Seat-at-the-Table?srid=h1hP&share=1

======
scholia
If it's not getting any traction, then is it good design? Facebook, eBay,
Amazon, Reddit and Craigslist seem to be doing OK....

